# Here we go again - please keep everything crossed for us



## grainger (May 7, 2017)

Hey all,

So... I've just found out I'm pregnant - which is obviously incredible but is also terrifying for me. Basically I'm just asking for good thoughts, wishes, prayers etc. Last year was so difficult and my husband and I are basically too scared to be excited right now.

Also, just spent a few days in Milan eating and drinking pretty much everything - so my levels have not been great, and I have a nasty cold that seems to be playing havoc with my levels.

Anyway - wish us luck please... hopefully I'll be able to give more positive news than last time in a few weeks.


----------



## Steff (May 7, 2017)

Hi Grainger 
All the best to you and partner everything is crossed and sending good vibes your way xxx
Keep in touch


----------



## Lindarose (May 7, 2017)

Sending lots of very warm happy wishes for you grainger. Keep well xx


----------



## stephknits (May 7, 2017)

Wishing you all the luck in the world.  We are all rooting for you here.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 7, 2017)

All the best to you both and keeping everything crossed x


----------



## KookyCat (May 8, 2017)

Everything crossed Grainger and sending every positive vibe I can muster x. Congratulations


----------



## grovesy (May 8, 2017)

Hoping you all the best.


----------



## New-journey (May 8, 2017)

Wishing you all the best, and that everything goes very well. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Sam Matthews (May 8, 2017)

grainger said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So... I've just found out I'm pregnant - which is obviously incredible but is also terrifying for me. Basically I'm just asking for good thoughts, wishes, prayers etc. Last year was so difficult and my husband and I are basically too scared to be excited right now.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Grainger. That's really exciting! Are you taking 5mg Folic acid?


----------



## grainger (May 8, 2017)

Thanks all - really appreciated 

@Sam Matthews - yes I am. About 15 months now!


----------



## SB2015 (May 8, 2017)

Congratulations Grainger.  Big hugs and best wishes.


----------



## Robin (May 8, 2017)

Everything crossed for you!


----------



## Bloden (May 8, 2017)

Ooo, congrats, Grainger and hubby! That's great news. Good luck...


----------



## Peapod87 (May 8, 2017)

Congratulations and good luck with everything. Great news! Xx


----------



## Kaylz (May 8, 2017)

Congratulations fingers and toes firmly crossed for you hun  hope all goes well xx


----------



## Redkite (May 8, 2017)

Congratulations and good luck!  Hope everything works out this time xx


----------



## Wirrallass (May 8, 2017)

This is wonderful news grainger  - congratulations & well done to you both - wishing you a healthy pregnancy & a safe delivery  - sending you lots of luck and (((hugs))) Look after yourself & your little babe . Take care x
WL


----------



## trophywench (May 8, 2017)

Yee Hah !! Grainger - was wondering if anything was occurring yet!

Try not to worry - every single pregnancy is different even though mum and dad are the same people - and someone who had all day sickness with their first may not throw up at all subsequently and vice versa.  One baby you might carry all around your whole lower torso, the next might look like you have a football up your jumper!  (IMHO the first applies to boys, the footballs are girls LOL)  (only cos that's what my sis and a girl at work were both like with their two LOL)

Congratulations indeed - and are you sure it's not you preg hormones shooting your BG up?  Notorious to begin with, isn't it?

Look after yourself. xxxxxxx


----------



## Ditto (May 9, 2017)

Wonderful news, congratulations.


----------



## Cleo (May 9, 2017)

Congratulations ! 
Sending lots of positive thoughts your way xx


----------



## KateR (May 9, 2017)

Congratulations. Hope all goes well.


----------



## grainger (May 10, 2017)

Thanks all. So lovely to have such support.

Blood sugars have been behaving like A star students today so that's at least one thing .

First ante-natal appointment with my usual specialists and the obstetric team on Tuesday then they are hoping my first scan will be weekend of 3rd June so everything crossed things go smoothly

I am worrying a lot as having cramps but trying to remember what my first healthy pregnancy was like rather than the miscarriage last year. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Martin Canty (May 10, 2017)

Congratulations, wishing you the best


----------



## grainger (May 11, 2017)

Thanks all. Things aren't looking good at the min so every good thought and prayer appreciated.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 11, 2017)

Sending hugs and positive thoughts your way x


----------



## Wirrallass (May 11, 2017)

grainger said:


> Thanks all. Things aren't looking good at the min so every good thought and prayer appreciated.


Oh grainger I'm so sorry to hear this - an anxious time for you and hubby and I do feel for you both. It goes without saying that you will remain in my thoughts and remembered in my prayers. Please do take care of yourself at this worrying time. Sending love and (((hugs))) your way to comfort you x
WL


----------



## Lindarose (May 12, 2017)

Thinking of you and hope things settle down xx


----------



## Cleo (May 12, 2017)

Thinking of you grainger, hope you're ok.  Sending hugs and lots of positive thoughts xxxxx


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2017)

Thinking of you hun xx many positive vibes sent from me to you .


----------



## New-journey (May 12, 2017)

Thinking of you and sending (((hugs)))) and love.


----------



## PhoebeC (May 12, 2017)

Sending you all the love in the world!

Hope you are okay xx


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 12, 2017)

Sending you hugs and hope everything works out ok.


----------



## grainger (May 13, 2017)

Thanks all.

So the positive my blood sugars are mainly good and pretty stable, and bleeding seems to have stopped but I'm still cramping so hospital have said it's a case of waiting and monitoring for now. I'm seeing them on Tuesday so hopefully they'll be able to give some more reassurance?

If this pregnancy holds I'm guessing it's a girl given the stress I'm already experiencing!

Plenty to keep my brain occupied today though as off to see Harry Potter at royal Albert hall tonight and moving out tomorrow so busy busy busy.

Hope you are all good. Your virtual hugs and great words are so appreciated.


----------



## trophywench (May 13, 2017)

Oh Gawd grainger - moving house is one of THE most stressful things anyone ever does (unless like they're a member of the SAS) - please take care !


----------



## grainger (May 13, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Oh Gawd grainger - moving house is one of THE most stressful things anyone ever does (unless like they're a member of the SAS) - please take care !



Haha I'm a seasoned pro but this time is just a temporary move while we have some renovations done


----------



## Kaylz (May 13, 2017)

Oh Grainger take care hun, wishing you all the luck in the world and keeping everything crossed for you (((hugs))) xx


----------



## SB2015 (May 14, 2017)

Take care Grainger.
Thinking of you.


----------



## KookyCat (May 15, 2017)

Sending every positive vibe I can muster Grainger.  Hope everything is going OK, and it isn't too stressful x


----------



## Wirrallass (May 15, 2017)

Still thinking of you grainger and hope you're taking things easy x
WL


----------



## grainger (May 16, 2017)

Hi all

So some things just aren't meant to be. As of today I'm officially miscarrying again. 

Just wanted to say thanks for all your support over the last week or so. 

X


----------



## Robin (May 16, 2017)

grainger said:


> Hi all
> 
> So some things just aren't meant to be. As of today I'm officially miscarrying again.
> 
> ...


Oh no, I'm really sorry to hear that, Grainger, take care of yourself.


----------



## Amigo (May 16, 2017)

Sending huge, caring and sorry hugs grainger x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 16, 2017)

So sorry for you all (((hugs)))


----------



## Steff (May 16, 2017)

Grainger so sorry to you much love hun xxxhugsxxx


----------



## Kaylz (May 16, 2017)

Oh Grainger I'm so sorry to hear this (((hugs))) my thoughts are with you and family, take care hun xx


----------



## grovesy (May 16, 2017)

Sorry to hear this take care.


----------



## Cleo (May 16, 2017)

I am so so sorry to hear that.  I wish I could give you a proper hug in person.  sending love x


----------



## trophywench (May 16, 2017)

More {{{Hugs}}} from me too.  So sorry.


----------



## Lindarose (May 16, 2017)

Such sad news grainger. Sending hugs to you and family xx


----------



## Wirrallass (May 16, 2017)

So sorry to hear this grainger  - I've been where you are now so I empathise with you wholeheartedly - love and (((hugs))) to comfort you. xxx
WL


----------



## Martin Canty (May 16, 2017)

So sorry to hear that...


----------



## Flower (May 16, 2017)

Oh grainger I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. Sending you hugs x


----------



## New-journey (May 16, 2017)

So sorry to hear this sad news, thinking of you and sending hugs and love.


----------



## grainger (May 16, 2017)

Thanks all. Today is really crap and devastating but I've been lucky enough to speak to some lovely nurses at my hospital clinic and feel lucky to have such a fantastic diabetes team etc.

My husband and I plan to watch marvel movies and curl up for rest of the day then tomorrow we'll pick ourselves up and try to look positively towards the future again.

It sucks that the NHS won't investigate why we are experiencing miscarrying until I've miscarried 3 times but as the nurse said today that statistics show that 3rd time is often the charm so if and when we try again fingers crossed we'll be luckier. In the meantime I plan to get fitter and run off all my negativity!

Thanks again for lovely messages. All hugs/love and good wishes are appreciated.


----------



## New-journey (May 16, 2017)

grainger said:


> Thanks all. Today is really crap and devastating but I've been lucky enough to speak to some lovely nurses at my hospital clinic and feel lucky to have such a fantastic diabetes team etc.
> 
> My husband and I plan to watch marvel movies and curl up for rest of the day then tomorrow we'll pick ourselves up and try to look positively towards the future again.
> 
> ...


Oh, you sound so brave and inspiring, enjoy those marvel movies with your lovely husband, big hugs.


----------



## grainger (May 16, 2017)

New-journey said:


> Oh, you sound so brave and inspiring, enjoy those marvel movies with your lovely husband, big hugs.



Haha trust me I'm not but I'm refusing to let this time crush me like last time (I've still not lost the 7lb I put on due to the volume of chocolate I ate after the last one!)

Thank you though - and marvel makes everything better right?!


----------



## New-journey (May 16, 2017)

grainger said:


> Haha trust me I'm not but I'm refusing to let this time crush me like last time (I've still not lost the 7lb I put on due to the volume of chocolate I ate after the last one!)
> 
> Thank you though - and marvel makes everything better right?!


Fantastic attitude and you did well only putting on 7lb last time. Yes, marvel makes everything better!


----------



## stephknits (May 16, 2017)

Oh crap.  Good to hear you are looking after each other, sounds like a great partnership.  Take good care of yourselves.  Sending more hugs.


----------



## trophywench (May 16, 2017)

Third time lucky in operation, eh?  Like it - and we'll all be rooting for you, when you're both ready !  More {{Hugs}}


----------



## grainger (May 17, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Third time lucky in operation, eh?  Like it - and we'll all be rooting for you, when you're both ready !  More {{Hugs}}



thanks Hun. We have at least 4 weeks to wait before we can even think about trying again so no decisions need to be made now but to be honest neither of us want to give up on having another yet so we'll prob put ourselves through this again at least once more. Here's hoping that things decide to work in our favour next time.


----------



## SB2015 (May 17, 2017)

So sorry to hear your sad news Grainger.
I hope the marvel movies were good for you both.


----------



## trophywench (May 17, 2017)

Hey!! - give your body chance to get over it - and go away on holiday.  All of us spring babies know exactly what our parents were doing the previous summer on their holidays!


----------



## grainger (May 17, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Hey!! - give your body chance to get over it - and go away on holiday.  All of us spring babies know exactly what our parents were doing the previous summer on their holidays!



I promise the next few weeks will be all about recovery (along with the completion of house renovations and an exam or two)... have to wait until august for my next holiday tho so will have to occupy my time somehow . Seriously though we are only discussing possibilities won't be rushing into anything!


----------



## trophywench (May 18, 2017)

August, let's see - late April - ideal !  (my mum and dad's holiday was in July in 1949 - but of course mom went full term, not being diabetic !  She beat the Queen to it with her second baby - and seemed proud of that, that her daughter was older than Princess Anne  LOL)


----------



## PhoebeC (May 24, 2017)

Just take your time sweetie. Its a horrible thing! good luck!


----------



## Steff (May 24, 2017)

Hi Grainger how are things xxx


----------



## Hazel (May 24, 2017)

Hello pet, just been catching up with your news.    Sending you much love and please look after yourself

xxxxx


----------



## Bubbsie (May 24, 2017)

Grainger...been watching your thread anxiously...remember your pain from last year...so so sorry to hear your news...you do need time to recover...hoping once the move is completed...you get a chance to be kind to yourself...relax a little...then move forwards...thinking about you & your family...take care of yourselves.


----------



## grainger (May 24, 2017)

Wow you lot are all so lovely.

I'm doing ok . Physically I'm feeling stronger now and plan to start exercising again this weekend. Food wise I have developed a v naughty habit involving just bakes - croissants, cinnamon swirls and pan au chocolats but hey ho I'll ditch them again soon! My blood sugars are pretty good (had a random set fail yesterday and ended up at 20 but all good again now) and I'm feeling pretty positive.

I think the sun shining is a definite help. My crazy manic toddler is also having a cute week which helps and we are now in the middle of house renovations which is keeping me occupied. I've been really lucky that my exam centre is letting me move my final exam to the middle of next month (should have been this Friday) so all in all I can't complain.

My better half and I have made the decision that we will try again but we are not rushing into anything (and to be frank living at my mums while our house is being done doesn't exactly promote romance!)... it's tough that a couple of my friends have just announced they are expecting their second kids are on the way but I have to just be happy for them and hope and pray that we'll be as fortunate at some point... or as my other friend pointed out if we don't end up with another then at least I won't have to go through major sleep deprivation again which is a serious plus.

But anyway thank you so much for thinking of me all of you. It is so v much appreciated. X


----------

